# Hello Everyone



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello meathead's!!!!

LOVE YOU ALL MY BROTHERS

BDS.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Back in the game...........


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

I missed you all so much!

Especially you Quacks,

BDS.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

You competing?? You should be shitting yourself HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

BDS.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought you wanted to be banned?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Changed my mind!

BDS.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Better get my the popcorn in the microwave, this is about to become entertaining.

Welcome back bro, what progress have you made? Post up some pics with an update.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I missed you all so much!
> 
> Especially you superpube
> 
> BDS.


 If you don't mind


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Better get my the popcorn in the microwave, this is about to become entertaining.
> 
> Welcome back bro, what progress have you made? Post up some pics with an update.


 I always prefer Nachos myself

Thank you for your gracious welcome back

I'll start a new thread in a while, I'll let the spam heads do there thing here and maybe just maybe they will leave the thread alone

I have been dieting and dropped out Slin and GH so I've lost a lot of water


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

superpube said:


> If you don't mind


 Mind??

I fu**ing LOVE IT!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome back BDS


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome back ! How was the injectable dbol ? Thinking of using


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Welcome back BDS


 Cheers bro! Good to be back LOL


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

BULK said:


> Welcome back ! How was the injectable dbol ? Thinking of using


 Cheers!

Injectable Dbol is more potent than the oral form (50mgs feels like 100mgs) that being said I hate Dbol It's a nasty compound that will pump you full of water!

If I was you I would invest in

Anadrol

Turinabol

Anavar

BDS.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

I have heaps of supplements

anyone interested pm me!

BDS.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Injectable Dbol is more potent than the oral form (50mgs feels like 100mgs) that being said* I hate Dbol It's a nasty compound that will pump you full of water!*
> 
> ...


 So, would drol? diet related with both.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Starz said:


> So, would drol? diet related with both.


 Drol pushes water into the muscle

Dbol leaves water between muscle and skin

Lesson for you there smart arse!

BDS.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Drol pushes water into the muscle
> 
> Dbol leaves water between muscle and skin
> 
> Lesson for you there smart arse!


 Wasn't trying to be smart, was just saying lol. they're just both notorious for water retention and that can be controlled or at least minimised with diet.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Starz said:


> Wasn't trying to be smart, was just saying lol. they're just both notorious for water retention and that can be controlled or at least minimised with diet.


 MY BAD!!!

BDS.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> MY BAD!!!


 You joined a gym yet? how's it going?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Starz said:


> So, would drol? diet related with both.


 The diet will just keep the fat to a minimum the rest is water manipulation.

BDS


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Starz said:


> You joined a gym yet? how's it going?


 I didn't goin a gym and the cycle never even started I've been cruising up until Today

since I was last on here lol!

BDS.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I have heaps of supplements
> 
> anyone interested pm me!
> 
> BDS.


 Trying to get banned again already dude lol?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

superpube said:


> Trying to get banned again already dude lol?


 Protein powders and creatine, etc, etc,

What's wrong with that mate?

BDS.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I knew you would come back. You're pathetic.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Cheers bro! Good to be back LOL


 How's the progress?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> How's the progress?


 I've been cruising since my last appearance here I'm sitting around 190lbs

BDS.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I've been cruising since my last appearance here I'm sitting around 190lbs


 Nice one. What's your plans for the rest of the year? You still looking to pack on some size for show?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Nice one. What's your plans for the rest of the year? You still looking to pack on some size for show?


 Yeah definitely I've just got in enough gear to last a pro a year lol

BDS.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Yeah definitely I've just got in enough gear to last a pro a year lol


 You love your high doses lol

Ive just stocked up in preparation for first cycle, not starting yet tho!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> You love your high doses lol
> 
> Ive just stocked up in preparation for first cycle, not starting yet tho!


 It's not just for me!!!

BDS.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> You love your high doses lol
> 
> Ive just stocked up in preparation for first cycle, not starting yet tho!


 What you gonna run you virgin??

BDS.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> What you gonna run you virgin??


 500mg test e mate, 15 weeks


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> 500mg test e mate, 15 weeks


 You all stocked up and ready to go?

BDS.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> You all stocked up and ready to go?
> 
> BDS.


 Yep, Adex, Nolva, Chlomid, HCG all on hand too.

Just gonna shift a bit more of this fat first lol


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Yep, Adex, Nolva, Chlomid, HCG all on hand too.
> 
> Just gonna shift a bit more of this fat first lol


 Good stuff!!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome back big daddy ste


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

mrproc said:


> welcome back big daddy ste


 im not quite sure who you are,,

But cheers.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

I have no clue who you are but being as everyone else is saying it i mayaswell join in i suppose....

Welcome back big daddy ste we missed you :thumb


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

J12KE said:


> I have no clue who you are but being as everyone else is saying it i mayaswell join in i suppose....
> 
> Welcome back big daddy ste we missed you :thumb


 Thanks


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Well that was another thread ruined by fu**ing spamming cu**s!

Anyone need the truth instead of the bullshit you get from the filts on here pm me.

BDS


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

How the fukc you're not permanently banned yet is beyond me.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Protein powders and creatine, etc, etc,
> 
> What's wrong with that mate?
> 
> BDS.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Flipper said:


> How the fukc you're not permanently banned yet is beyond me.


 He is entertaining


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Well that was another thread ruined by fu**ing spamming cu**s!
> 
> Anyone need the truth instead of the bullshit you get from the filts on here pm me.
> 
> ...


 PM you for what? You look like s**t and have a PHD in bro science. I feel sorry for anybody who would take advice from you.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Flipper said:


> How the fukc you're not permanently banned yet is beyond me.


 Why?! What have I done??


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

BIGGIE BIGGIE BIGGIE


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Maximum muscle pm me!

BDS


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Maximum bum love pm me


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> For maximum pillow biting pm me


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> For maximum pillow biting pm me


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> For maximum deepthroat pm me


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> For a creamy facial pm me


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> See I could give credible advice on any of your come backs unlike the bs claims your making @DLTBB has you Sussed why not spend some time building a physique before offering "advice"


 hilarious I'll post a pic wee Nathan but all you gays keep them for jollies!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

The guys a joke who craves attention, 'I'm leaving, I'm back...' Meh just stay away! Nobody needs your advice on bodybuilding, or life skills for that matter.

Simply put, just go back to your dungeon big daddy Ste!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> hilarious I'll post a pic wee Nathan but all you gays keep them for jollies!


 Please don't post any more pictures of your subhuman physique, it's embarrassing.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a better idea...... Ignore him! you all constantly go on and on about it. Its like fuking feeding a kid sweets. Once he realises no one gives a s**t he will go!


----------

